# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  EuroTropins IGF-1 results for wife

## killionb12

Hey guys wanted to share my wifes recent bloodwork done by her doctor. She has been on 3iu daily for awhile now and using EuroTropins like myself. The results are pretty damn good!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

Whoa! Hers are better than yours, IIRC. What is the dosing schedule y'all follow?

----------


## killionb12

> Whoa! Hers are better than yours, IIRC. What is the dosing schedule y'all follow?


Yes she is! We had both been doing 3iu daily at night but I just upped mine to 4iu daily at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

